# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Высокие технологии  >  Квантовая телепортация осуществлена на рекордные 16 километров

## olejah

(14:17) 20.05.2010

Китайские физики смогли успешно передать информацию между двумя фотонами на рекордно большое расстояние. Им удалось транспортировать данные без каких-либо проводов и иных линий связи на 16 километров. Прежде рекорд для систем квантовой телепортации не превышал нескольких сотен метров. Китайские ученые говорят, что в будущем на основе концепции квантовой телепортации можно будет создавать дешевые и очень скоростные системы связи, которым не потребуются традиционные сигналы.

Вероятно, стоит несколько пояснить, что представляет собой система квантовой телепортации. Она отличается от того, что представляет собой телепортация в сознании обывателя. Если обыватели строят свое понимание технологии телепортации на научно-фантастических фильмах, где при помощи телепортации люди могли мгновенно перемещаться из одной точки пространства в другую, то квантовая телепортация в реальности представляет собой такую систему, когда два фотона света или два иона вещества выравниваются таким образом, что изменения в одном мгновенно провоцируют изменения в другом, причем между двумя частицами может быть довольно большое расстояние.

В предыдущих экспериментах фотоны были связаны между собой посредством волоконно-оптического кабеля, длиной несколько сотен метров. Сейчас же пара фотонов была выравнена таким образом, что их удалось связать даже на расстоянии 16 км без наличия кабеля. Между тем, частицы полностью сохраняли заданный спин, поляризацию и иные показатели.

Исследователи из Университета наук и технологий КНР в результате практических опытов пришли к выводу, что даже на очень больших расстояниях фотоны по-прежнему сохраняют связь, правда в случае больших расстояний точность телепортации составляет 89%.

По словам ученых, изначально они планировали создать систему квантовой телепортации на 5-10 км с использованием двух наземных станций в качестве приемника и передатчика. "Наши опыты доказывают, что в будущем полностью беспроводные мгновенные оптические коммуникации возможны в глобальном масштабе", - говорится в заявлении университета.

http://www.cybersecurity.ru/it/94159.html

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## antanta

Увахаемый Олехах, похожая новость была опубликована неким Алексом, вот тут: http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=77313
 Если Вы по каким-то причинам не обнаруживаете связи между этими сообщения в прессе, то можно восользоваться поиском. Ключевые слова и фразы: связанные (спутанные) состояния, квантовая механика, кот, шредингер (не путать со шредером, тут Вам не баш), причина, следствие... тысячи их...
 Тема безусловно интересная, но, увы, выходит за рамки .... Оффтоп, короче. Если найдется десяток участников форума, осиливших (в отличие от меня) в свое время "матан" по квантовым теориям, беру свои слова обратно.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

У меня были австрийские физики, а тут китайские  :Smiley:

----------


## olejah

Уважаемый Антанта, Вам слишком много не нравится - то это уже было, то это оффтоп и выходит за рамки, то это интересно, но не найдётся десяток участников форума, осиливших (в отличие от Вас) в свое время "матан" по квантовым теориям, так что не путайтесь пожалуйста в своих мыслях и пожеланиях, формируйте свои претензии без кучи лишних слов и выводов и либо жалуйтесь на эту тему, либо - 



> беру свои слова обратно.


 берите. Остальное не интересует.

----------


## antanta

*Olejah*, Если Вы путаетесь в чьих-то мыслях, то разумно потребовать прояснить позицию. Иначе разумно было бы указать на слова, являющиеся "лишними", объяснить заблуждающемуся  промахи.  Ждем с нетерпением. 
 Опа, я понял. Если кто-то вставляет цитаты, смысл которых ему самому не волне ясен, то это нормально по той лишь причине, что это не противоречит правилам форума. Спорить с кэпом бесполезно, да и не интересно. Лично я расчитывал на более увлекательную беседу.
 Тогда "беру обратно"  :Wink:

----------


## olejah

> Лично я расчитывал на более увлекательную беседу.


 Так бы сразу и сказали, просто здесь я Вам мало чем могу помочь, если Вас что-то в этой теме не устраивает, я не могу её удалить, так что это к модераторам, поэтому и предложил - либо жаловаться, либо брать обратно, потому что я при всём желании уже сделать ничего не смогу. А следовательно и смысла мне нет читать Ваши витиеватые рассуждения, уж простите, не в обиду.

----------


## antanta

Я  думал, что ваше нежелание продолжить беседу обусловлено этико-морально-правовыми резонами. Потив "не осилил" и возразить нечего.

----------


## olejah

Продолжить беседу насчёт чего? Вы читали свой пост? У Вас там сквозят претензии, что якобы это уже было или что это оффтоп. Для этого есть кнопка "пожаловаться", либо формулировать свои мысли конкретней надо, я Вас очень прошу.

----------


## antanta

*Olejah*, Передача данных, основанная на спутанных состояниях с одной стороны, и на тех же эффектах основанная криптография с другой стороны - суть две стороны одной медали. Ни то, ни другое уже давно  новостью не является. А уж создание двух схожих тем в одном разделе выглядит неоднозначно.
 Формального повода для жалоб нет, а если и был бы, то это не в моих привычках  :Smiley:   Обычно бывает наоборот. 
 PS: Хотел выразить свое восхищение, да больно уж витеевато оно выглядело бы... Не оцените же, и обругаете.

----------

